# what driver to buy



## walta (Mar 16, 2007)

hello everyone, i was just wondering if use had any thoughts on what driver to buy. im really just starting out and want to buy something decent but not sure what yet.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Not to be nosy, but what dollar value are you working with. How many times have you been out? Whats your proximity to your golf course or driving range? How often do you forsee yourself playing per month? Seems like a lot of stupid questions but they'll tell us a lot about how serious you are, and maybe save you some dough in the process.

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

DO you have a 3 wood? If so, you may want to use that, until you get the hang of things.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree with 300yards. Until you have played a little while and gotten good with your irons and say a 3 wood, I would not even consider putting any money into a driver. What will happen if you do buy a driver is, you will spend $250+ and you will have a pretty stick in your bag that you cuss at while your at the driving range and you will never pull it from the bag when you go to an actual course because you have no confidence in it. So stick to your irons/hybrids and fairway woods for now..:thumbsup:


----------



## walta (Mar 16, 2007)

ive been out a few times ive been using my cousins driver its wilson staff 10.5degrees and was hitting them alright with that, ill prob go once a week. doesn't matter 2 much about the price.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here are some drivers that should fit your game. Their not top of the line but there not substandard either.

Callaway Big Bertha 454 Graphite Driver $198.00
Cleveland Launcher Ti 460 Offset D $198.00
Jazz Bearcat Driver 2006 $138.00
SasQuatch 460 Tour Driver with NV $248.00
TaylorMade r5 Dual Type-D Driver $248.00
Tour Edge Bazooka Quick Launch Driver $199.00
Tommy Armour Royal Scot 440 Driver $149.00
Adams RPM 460 D Driver w- Prolaunch $249.00

Del


----------



## packerfan1 (Mar 12, 2007)

You can pick up a Taylor Made R580XD at ****'s (and elsewhere) for $149.99...solid 3-4 year old technology and still a very popular driver with lots of golfers. A great balance between price and technology, especially for a beginner / intermediate golfer.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Another thing to consider is shopping for used drivers at the local golf shops. It is a very cost effective way to try out different equipment while you work on your game.


----------



## jmarino (Mar 8, 2007)

I just tested and bought the TM R580XD and I like it alot, I'm a beginer/intermediate golfer too.

FYI - $149.00 at ****'s, $129.00 at rockbottomgolf.com ($9.95 shipping). Good deals on Callaway's too.

They were offering free shipping but that was over the weekend, could still be offering today.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

srothfuss said:


> Another thing to consider is shopping for used drivers at the local golf shops. It is a very cost effective way to try out different equipment while you work on your game.



this is a good way to go. maybe even a demo club. that way you could try it out first.


try ebay too.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

dont try ebay for your first driver, go to a range or golf store that has a launch monitor so you can try out different clubs and buy the one that works best for you


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Before you buy yourself a Driver, I would ask how determined are you in the game of Golf?

If you are serious and really want to learn, 1st thing you have to do is to look for a Good Golf Pro, and not your friend or family member. At least, he/she should be accredited by USGTF.

2ndly, before you buy yourself a Good Driver, you should be able to hit your 3 and 5 wood consistently. At least, 7 out of 10 ratio.
My Golf Pro would rather let me hit the 3 wood when I was still learning than the Driver.
When you can hit your 3 and 5 wood consistently, then you can hit your Driver later with Better performance.

Now with regards to the Best Driver...Hmmm...

Would you buy a Driver that has a "clubhead" marker?
You see not all Driver have it. For example, Callaway, Ping have a "Pointer marker" on the head, so that you can easily know where the sweet spot is.
Cleveland, Titleist do not have this marker to help you know where the sweet spot is.

One more thing, in Buying a Driver, are you the buyer who would buy something that has a Good Resell value?

If you like something that has a Good Resell value, then Callaway, TaylorMade are these clubs.
You can ask opinions and look at EBay on the prices.

If you are in a budget, and still new to Golf, I would suggest you to buy a Good Used club. And then when you are adept with your old driver, then you can buy a Good New Driver.

For example, right now, a Callaway FT-5 will cost you US$400.00 plus, but in a year or two, this club will be around US$300 to US$200plus. Depending on the quality and usage.

Hope this helps.


----------

